# New purchase Pro-Line 25' walk around, anyone own one?



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

I just purchased a used 1994 Pro-Line 25' walk around. The model number is a 231WA, I have never owned a Pro-Line but have heard some really good things about them which prompted me to buy the boat. 

I am curious if someone could give me an idea of how the boat performs on Lake Erie in something like a 3' chop?

If anyone owns this same boat or a similiar Pro-Line can you please comment on how you feel about the boat, any issues or problems? Does the boat fish well on Lake Erie?

Thanks, Russ


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

That boat is a great lake erie boat. 200 hp on it? That will handle the 3ft chop just fine and get you home when it really blows up on you.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

3 foot means go home and sit on the porch! I hate being out on anything over a foot. (I'm a wuss.) 

That will be great on Erie- I have a 1993 19' Proline center console and it does great on the big water- that 25 footer will be even better. Only drawback is that there is wood in the boats of that age- 

Go find the Prolone owners page and then find the prolineguy's page- two good sources for Proline info. 

UFM82


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

That boat is going to ride so much better than the Thompson! I agree with the others... good Erie boat.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

I have A 2002 22WA 200 Merc. I really like Prolines after owning this one.3' chop is no problem. I have a extra kicker motor bracket and A like new Bimini top I took off green color.If you are interested.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a 1998 231 wa almost the same boat, 350 chevy with a bravo II outdrive i have had it 4 years now and great boat.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

little d said:


> I have a 1998 231 wa almost the same boat, 350 chevy with a bravo II outdrive i have had it 4 years now and great boat.


I looked at that boat a long time even before it was on ebay.The only thing it was missing for me was the hard top.I almost made that long dirve to go look at it. I am glad it will be on Erie maybe someday I will see it. I am still in the hunt and I think now most boats are put away so I am waiting spring.
Good lunk with the new boat.

Jim


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

The current owner didn't like the 240HP I/O that was in the boat when he bought it so he replaced it with a brand new 330HP I/O and a new Bravo 2 outdrive. The guy got transferred for his job and had no choice but to sell the boat as quickly as possible. He has receipts for over $10K that he has put into the boat in the past 6 months and I bought the boat for less than $10K. The boat has never sat in the water, never been bottom painted. It has some some fiberglass damage on the port stern corner where it went under a dock. Some other dock rash along the rub rail but other than that it's in VERY good condition.

Little D- Do you find the boat takes a lot of water over the bow when it's choppy? I read a post by a guy that said his boat took a lot of water over the bow. Does your boat have the recirculating livewell and sink w/ faucet on the transom? Do you use either of these? How about the built in fish boxes, do you ever use these or do you just use a cooler? I was wondering if the livewell is good to keep minnows in, or even small perch when you are thinking of throwing them back. This boat has the built in tackle storage areas under both front seats but I don't know what size trays they use, any idea?

The same guy that said the boat was wet also complained about the raw water washdown being very weak. I'm assuming that can be fixed with a better pump. If you have the original washdown pump, how weak is it?

Workdog- I can only hope it rides better than the Thompson I have now. But with the tabs down the Thompson isn't so bad, just really hard to steer it when you have the tabs way down.

UFM82- Are you talking about prolineguy being on this site or another site? I have found the Pro-Line owners forum: http://www.prolineowners.com/index.php

Is this the same site you are talking about?

Russ


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Russ glad to see you found a boat. Didn't see it posted on THT. Congrats looks like you got a great deal.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey russh, no water over the bow at all. the 240 hp im guessing small block is the 330 hp also a small block? I only use the big live in the back for fish, small one for beverages. The wash down has a filter check it. The big live wells under the seats i put plastic tubes in there and use them for storage. Also the ride nothing like a thompson. good luck you will like this boat. dan


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I think your good russ...I always liked the lines of the proline boats...very reputable boat...fairly solid construction...pretty good middle of the line normal working mans vessel...

You going to put a kicker on it?


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

My plan was to put an outboard mount on the swim platform, I have a little 4.5HP Evinrude that I want to use. I have no idea how fast this small of an outboard will push the boat but I already have the motor. If I can get it to push the boat at 1HP I would be happy, like a fast drift. The owner says it idles at 4.6MPH, even with 2 drift socks I don't think I could get it down to below 2MPH. 

If the little outboard can't push it fast enough I will buy a trolling plate to put on the outdrive. I have never been much of a troller but I bought a bunch of snap weights, Thundersticks, Wiggle Warts, Hot-n-Tots, etc. On slow drift and cast days I'm planning on learning how to troll. Seems like some days the only guys catching anything are the trollers.

Little D- What do you mean plastic tubes? Are these fish boxes insulated? How big are they?

With the tackle lockers under both front seats it appears this boat is loaded with storage areas which is great. I like to carry a lot of stuff with me and have a tackle box for whatever I'm fishing for; walleye box, spring walleye box, perch box, small mouth box, trolling box...well you get the idea.

The engine that the owner put in is a brand new small block Chevy, I've attached some pics.

Russ


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And if you poke around a bit you'll find a link to the proline guy's site. He's an engineer with ProLine and is a source of info. Already helped me with one of my questions. Seems like a nice guy. 

Congrats on the boat- nice pick.


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess agreeing to a price in writing (via email) and accepting a $1,000 deposit doesn't guarantee a deal any more. The Pro-Line that I thought I purchased isn't going to happen. The owner emailed me and said he has decided to not sell his boat and was going to return my $1,000 deposit. That was on Saturday and I still haven't received my deposit back on Paypal.

The owner was hot to sell due to being transferred by the company he works for. He didn't accept my first offer and counter offered. I accepted his counter offer because it was still a great price on the boat. I agreed to pay a $1,000 deposit that would be non-refundable if I backed out on the deal. The original email the owner sent me was that the deposit was non-refundable....period. I told him that was not acceptable and there has to be a provision should he back out of the deal...which is exactly what happened.

I am VERY disappointed that I'm not going to get the boat. I think it was a case that someone offered him MORE money for the boat and he simply backed out of the deal with me. This would fall under the category "Don't count your chickens b4 they hatch!"

I am on the search for another Pro-Line so if anyone comes across either a 
23' or 25' please feel free to email me: [email protected]

Russ


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Holy moley...did you get your money back????

Wow...what a schmuck.


----------

